# Exhaust Manifold Bolts Loose/Broken



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

95 4x4 KA24E

I found that the four nuts on the exhaust manifold ports 3&4 were pretty loose and were almost guaranteed the source of my exhaust leak. I tightened them, and I don't smell exhaust coming up from that area anymore luckily. But I found the bottom right nut and bolt to be spinning together as if the bolt had snapped inside. 

- Anybody have this happen to them? 
- Is the bolt part of the head or a separate piece screwed in that the nuts screw on to mount the manifold? 
- Was wondering if that meant the gasket might be bad too?

I'm hoping I fixed the the mysterious exhaust leak coming into my cab. It was was getting into my cab from a poorly sealed shifter boot cover, which I fixed good today. Thought my manifold was cracked before on the underside.

Thanks as always guys!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I would change the exhaust manifold gasket, new nuts add hi temp lockwashers, tap and run studs thru a die, use anti-seize on everything, and call it the day!
Hey I use to live in Hilo, Hi...Got alot of friends there....use to live up the mountian, last neighborhood b4 Saddle Rd.....I miss it....


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You would have screw in manifold studs, hopefully it has left enough sticking out to allow you to extract the broken stud ok. Definitely use antiseize on everything when replacing.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I figured about the gasket. Maybe broke down and the bolts got loose.

Plan on replacing the gasket soon, along with checking the exhaust system for other possible leaks. High-temp lockwashers are a must after this. And glad to hear that the studs are able to be screwed in.

Will either do it myself if I can find the time or ask a friend. Time is short with work and school:thumbdwn:

Oh, and CMax03, Hilo is an awesome town with a lot of Hardbodys cruising around. Upper Kaumana is a nice area, nice and cool, but too gas costs too much to be living up there anymore. $3.40/gal for Regular Unleaded. Price of paradise eh.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

So I've got the manifold gasket changed by a mechanic friend. He said that when he had the exhaust apart that he didn't see any leak spots on the manifold or the exhaust.

However, I still feel that sometimes I get "tired" after driving, so I'm wondering if there still might be an enigmatic exhaust leak.

Any other common exhaust leak points on a 171,000mi KA24E that has seen mainland and Hawaii driving?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

are you saying you are getting fumes in the cab ??


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes. Prior to the repair, I could smell off and on the exhaust in the cab. I went to the doctor and got a test of carboxyhemoglobin (carbon monoxide [CO] blood level), which ended up being slightly higher than expected, being that I don't smoke nor hang around people to get second hand smoke. Going to the doctor next week for a follow up.

So I hoping that the leak was fixed, but can't be completely sure. Myself along with the mechanic could not detect any visible leaks. I have a CO detector in my cab, but I put it to my tailpipe and the thing didn't go off, so my cat is either working really good or there is not leak in my cab.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

check firewall where items enter the cab..

like speedo and steeering column and heater coore hoses etc...

check door seals.

if u have slider check its seals..

more often it is the boots and seals for the 4x4 shifters and trans shifter so look them over..

many times the floor is rusted down by the drivers left foot so check tyhat area...


----------



## Keone777 (Sep 24, 2008)

Right on. Thanks Zane.

I sealed the shifter boot cover real good because I changed the clutch recently. Thought that would be the leak, but a friend said that the vents would let it in anyway.

I'll check the firewall entrances and the floor. My truck ain't too bad on rust, so I don't think it's the floor.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is also the plug where the wire harness from the ecm that feeds the fuel pump ..

check that and the carriage bolt holes that hold the cab to the frame.
and the water drain holes on the floor of the cab..

the exhaust pipe from the from the manifold has a gasket ..

the cat has a 1/4 size hole where the fresh air is fed from the aiv tube..

it is usally best to start the truck and as it is running get under there andrun your hands over the whole exhaust to you find the leak..

do it as a cold start so the pipes will not be so hot for a little while that is...


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

solution upgrade to larger fasteners or ARP studs or simply install/torque properly......


----------



## TLOC (Feb 18, 2010)

*Broken exhaust manifild studs*

Just for the record I've had broken studs on both sides (at different times) on my '95 KC SE-V6 4X4. Extracted broken studs and machined manifolds flat/level. Later, the driver's side studs broke again and replaced the exhaust manifold. That's been well over 100k ago...T


----------

